
A Mother Is Shot Dead on a Playground, and a Sea of Witnesses Goes Silent - tzs
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/07/nyregion/bronx-new-york-murder-mother-playground.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
tzs
Not directly on topic for HN, but I submitted it anyway because we do often
talk about surveillance, police procedure, drugs, effects of wealth
distribution, and similar things. Most here are coming from a world quite
removed from the people and neighborhoods that experience the kind of crime
covered in the story, so I thought it could be interesting to see what it
looks like "on the street".

